# Mexico City - One of the most exciting cities in the WORLD



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Azetc decendents rocks, fabulous city!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome aerial photos of Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

These are the faces of the city:









Men having a conversation at a little outdoor Cafe









People riding their bikes on one of the new bike-pads in the city









Businessmen having dinner









A food-stand. You can find many of these throughout the city. Anything from tacos to fresh fruit to tortas (mexican sandwiches) and of course hamburgers and hotdogs.









Farmers holding a protest in downtown Mexico City









Girls having fun at a club (and No, the blond is not Paris Hilton)









Father and daughter









Colorful celebration. Mexicans love to dance. If you're planning a visit here, you better brush up on your dance moves. 









Ladies having breakfast









Crowd having fun at a concert









Girls at a wedding









Group of people at a house party









Alternative lifestyle









Ladies of the night waiting for their "johns"









The faithful









Group of university students


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Mexico is a great country and your pictures show that.


----------



## movic (Jul 1, 2006)

Check your pics of the last set. Some don't belong to Mexico City. I recognized a nightclub in Madrid in it. I'm not sure of two others though. However, great thread!!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm loving it, please continue!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And the women of Mexico city are very nice too 


>


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

- edit


----------



## Marino33 (Jan 21, 2005)

WOW! IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Very Nice indeed!!!! Multifacetic that is. Mexico loves color and colors love Mexico.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing indeed (last photos)


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Beautiful and amazing city.

Very deared and relatively known to some brazilians because of mexican soap operas.

Great modern buildings and overwhelming historic sites.


One of my favorite cities in the world.

I myself have a personal love affair with Mexico City.


----------



## desatento (Jun 15, 2008)

What a large city! :shocked: I've never seen so many pictures of Mexican City like these before. Cool!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Any more pics?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see couple more photos too...


----------



## Avolar Alto (Mar 7, 2007)

Mario_Giovannetti said:


> These are the faces of the city:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the Fashion Designers Marvin & Quetzal, Best avangard designers in town! Although Quetzal is not longer with us, he died last year (RIP).

Rumor has it that Lady Gaga's mickey mouse outfit she wore in the paparazzi video was inspired on his previous collection.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very cool


----------



## Natsudie (Nov 12, 2007)

Fucking awesome and huge city :master:

A paradise for antropologists lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Mexico city is indeed a huge big city :yes:


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

Maria Theresa said:


> Beautiful and amazing city.
> 
> Very deared and relatively known to some brazilians because of *mexican soap operas.* Great modern buildings and overwhelming historic sites.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure but isn't the woman of your pic a soap opera character of a mexican soap opera of the 90's, I think I saw the DVD in my grandma's house...lol


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

The best of the best...:applause:

Awesome pics, awesome awesome!!!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

mas...


----------



## MikeAgs (Nov 12, 2009)

I love Mexico city,is just so damn exiting!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

This is the best thread that I have seen of Mexico City. Thank you. Loved each and eveyone of the Pictures. Keep it up.


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

I really love the palaces of this city!


----------



## mefecitdeus (Jun 4, 2008)

Beautiful city. Spite I live in Mexico City I had never seen it that way.


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

i revived this thread because the photos shown here are just amazing!!!!!!!!!! just look at page 1 i hope the owner continue posting photos like this :cheers:


----------



## lamc60 (Nov 20, 2006)

skyscraper 500 said:


> i revived this thread because the photos shown here are just amazing!!!!!!!!!! just look at page 1 i hope the owner continue posting photos like this :cheers:


The pictures are stunning! 

Thanks for reviving the thread.


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi mario! Here I am, reveving your threads again  beautiful pics post more  
Saludos!!!


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

there's an existing thread here for Mexico City already


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

Don't close it PLEASE

...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning photos from Mexico City, wish to see more please.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any updates about Mexico city into this thread?


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

I´ll get a few more within the next days.


----------



## rafark (May 6, 2011)

Awsome work, Mario!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Mario_Giovannetti said:


> Bellas Artes (Fine Arts building)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

Mexico - Starting to grow :cheers: (Santa Fe Financial District)



ind-Erick said:


> Gracias Por Sus comentarios y Likes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ind-Erick said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


With the underground mall underconstruction




Roy_Batty said:


> Cierro con la típica postal de Santa Fe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Pretty looking city.


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

This thread is dead.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

But there´s another one:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=815210&page=95

Check it out.

Christos, if you want you can :lock: this thread.


----------

